# Mortician/Corpse Couple costume



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

We go to a massive Halloween party every year where there is a cruise on the line to win, so we always try to come up with something really crazy and a different take to the normal costumes. This year, we are going to be a Mortician/Corpse (I know not original, but its the props that we are wanting to go above and beyond for) He will be the mortician and I am going to be the corpse. He is going to wheel me around on a dolly or something that looks like a hospital table. Any ideas for that? I want to get body painted to make myself look like a corpse, any ideas (color hair, fake contacts color, etc). As for my husband, what would be a good out of the box mortician costume? Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I saw this photo on Pinterest a while back & thought it looked good for a corpse. 

It's a picture of a severed head Halloween prop - a 'frozen' female. I think they did really well on the colors. 

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/18718154674272318/

I think this is also an interesting concept - https://www.pinterest.com/pin/440086194816116408/
It's half a corpsed/burned face & half normal - a prop but you get the idea. 

If you want to go a bit gruesome, this guy is a zombie & looks awesome! https://www.pinterest.com/pin/164099980145380692/

This is also a really good 'dead' look, LOL! https://www.pinterest.com/pin/492651646717153735/

So, hopefully any of those will give you some inspiration.


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

Thank you so much! Those are great!!


----------

